# A menace to society - Noodle’s second agility class



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

But look at those innocent eyes!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. I’m not sure how your class is structured… Did your dog learn the proper technique for each obstacle before you start to run a course? Was that in an earlier class?

If you have any down time in class waiting, work on attention games in class.

Outside of class work on loose leash heeling on both your right and left with lots of treats. Let Noodle know staying with you and paying attention to you pays big bucks (treats). 

Separately work on recall. 

There’s one handy variant to recall … recall to your hand. I call ”here here” and I shake my hand to catch my dogs attention and they have to come from a distance to my hand for a treat. Practice with both hands so your dog is on your right and left. 

Practice “here here” with your dog behind you, you stand looking forward, but twist your head back to get eye contact with your dog before calling them. You only twist your head to look back; shoulders and body face forward. Twist your head to your left, wiggle the left hand and expect the dog to come to your left hand. Alternate and do the same on your right.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Skylar is right. Has Noodle had a foundations class? Early agility classes typically consist of teaching dogs how to orient on right or left side, and to recall to position and follow you through exercises. You teach them the basic idea of working with you to move around a simple cone or jump. That way when you move on to obstacles they understand what the purpose is. We had to pass an off leash impulse control and recall test before we moved on to learning obstacles. Noodle may just be super overwhelmed because that's not the normal timetable for learning agility.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Oh no. I’m not sure how your class is structured… Did your dog learn the proper technique for each obstacle before you start to run a course? Was that in an earlier class?
> 
> If you have any down time in class waiting, work on attention games in class.
> 
> ...





Raindrops said:


> Skylar is right. Has Noodle had a foundations class? Early agility classes typically consist of teaching dogs how to orient on right or left side, and to recall to position and follow you through exercises. You teach them the basic idea of working with you to move around a simple cone or jump. That way when you move on to obstacles they understand what the purpose is. We had to pass an off leash impulse control and recall test before we moved on to learning obstacles. Noodle may just be super overwhelmed because that's not the normal timetable for learning agility.


Last week we did an introduction to the obstacles and a little bit of work on turns but it was quite fast-paced. Now that you’ve both mentioned it, I do think Noodle would benefit from a slower pace with more focus on technique instead of just racing round the course but I’m not sure if there are any other agility classes in our area.

We do obedience classes separately but I get the feeling that Noodle knows when we go to obedience class she needs to be in learning mode, whereas at agility she seems to just think it’s playtime. Her recall is usually pretty good there too - not perfect but definitely not the shambles we had today!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds like it's too fast pace for Noodle. The place I took Annie was used to dealing with lower energy dogs and Annie was too wild and crazy for it too. Yup, my well trained dog decided running loops of the facility was a great idea. Agility seems to really ramp dogs up and Annie's way to blow off stress was to go for a nice relaxing run and sniff session. 

I want to try again at a different facility that is more specialized in agility once she is 3 or so


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

that_poodle_noodle said:


> Last week we did an introduction to the obstacles and a little bit of work on turns but it was quite fast-paced. Now that you’ve both mentioned it, I do think Noodle would benefit from a slower pace with more focus on technique instead of just racing round the course but I’m not sure if there are any other agility classes in our area.
> 
> We do obedience classes separately but I get the feeling that Noodle knows when we go to obedience class she needs to be in learning mode, whereas at agility she seems to just think it’s playtime. Her recall is usually pretty good there too - not perfect but definitely not the shambles we had today!


You might try asking in the Dog Agility Training and Discussion Facebook group. Lots of people ask on there for references to good local trainers. It's great that she enjoys it so much, and with some foundation she could really work on building a working relationship with you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Is there a chance you can switch to a foundations class? While the kind of class you are in can be fun, it's not setting your dog up for long term success in agility. Nor is it teaching you to really run an agility course.

Where I live all the teaching facilities that hold agility trials (AKC, CPE, Teacup etc.) start with a foundation classes - actually a series of them before you are able to run full courses. It's more "boring" because you aren't having the fun of running around with your dog..... but you spend significant time not only introducing your dog to obstacles, but making certain they perform them with proper form. There's also handling skills to get you started. Teaching the obstacles and having your dog run on them is only a teeny tiny part of agility - the fun part is the handling - moving your dog around a complex course as a "team". This is a team sport where dog and handler are bonded together in the fun of agility.

I agree with Raindrops - ask around. Often member owned clubs that train and hold agility trials have good foundations classes. 

You don't have to trial, there were people in my competition agility class who never trialed and have no interesting in it- they were there for the fun and the challenge of handling their dogs on difficult courses. It is an addictive sport.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia had trouble focusing during agility class until she was a little older. It's not uncommon in young poodles. We ended up splitting a private class with a similarly aged PWD, and the instructor spent as much time teaching the handlers as the dogs.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone, it definitely sounds like the class was too overwhelming. It’s just one class for all abilities (roughly divided into a beginner group and advanced group) and we were the newest people there. I’ve had a look at other classes and you’re right, most have a foundation level, but they’re quite a bit further away and currently booked up.

So in the meantime I was thinking (hoping?) it might be better if I carry on going to the current class and explain to the trainer that Noodle needs to stay on the lead and take things slowly so that we can focus on building proper technique. I actually think Noodle could really enjoy and excel in agility in the future (with that poodle intelligence and _need for speed_) so I’d very much like to get this right.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, if they are taking absolute beginner dogs and running them through a full course with contact obstacles, jumps, etc., without them having a solid foundation in things like learning how to jump properly or learning contacts, then I'd say that it's not a class I'd continue with. 

This is an online class starting August 1st that teaches good jumping skills. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - AG175: Jumping Gymnastics It says that there will be a teaching assistant in the Facebook group to help out the auditing level students. Tuition starts at $65 US.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I also would not attend a class that does not focus on contact points and safe obstacle intros. It is very easy to inadvertently teach a dog to do an obstacle incorrectly and then have to spend months trying to reteach it. Agility obstacles have a lot of nuances and you will never learn correctly in the type of class you are in, and might very well hinder future attempts. There are many great online agility resources. Fendi, Susan Garrett, and One Mind are sources to check out and they probably have online courses that are designed to teach foundations with minimal equipment.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would ask them if you can switch to another class. I wouldn't continue. You are not learning agility, but you are creating bad habits.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

She is adorable, what a face!

Absolutely agree that a foundations class with a good trainer Is essential. The agility environment is very stimulating for some dogs and they need to learn how to control their impulses in that environment…not always easy with these poodles!

Basically you have to make her realize that running the course with you is more fun than zooming around like a nincompoop. That is a learning curve and takes time, but know it is normal.

You’ve gotten great advice and the only thing I would add is to use a very high value treat that she only gets at agility. Something like fresh chicken, meatballs….something really stinky that she loves and doesn’t get unless she performs correctly at agility. Keep everything positive, even when she’s being naughty, because you want to preserve that drive and love of the course.

My Gracie is 2 1/2 now and went through crazy zoomies when she was younger. It was frustrating, I didn’t think we would ever get a stay at the start line, or that she would ever stop visiting the ring crew…but then she did. I was fortunate to have a great trainer who helped me through it and about six months ago it all just clicked. She’s now competing in the Master’s level in AKC and a MACH (agility championship) is a very realistic goal. Hard to believe when I think about where she was a year ago.

So find the right trainer for her and enjoy the journey. Laugh at her antics, celebrate the successes when they come (even small ones), and just have fun. Even if you never compete its still a lot of fun, and a heck of a lot better than sitting on the couch!
pics of Gracie, just because 😀


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> She is adorable, what a face!
> 
> Absolutely agree that a foundations class with a good trainer Is essential. The agility environment is very stimulating for some dogs and they need to learn how to control their impulses in that environment…not always easy with these poodles!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I’m on the hunt for another class at the moment, so we’ll see how it goes (fingers crossed).

Gracie is absolutely beautiful and looks so elegant going over those jumps - you must be really proud of how far she’s come!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

that_poodle_noodle said:


> Thank you! I’m on the hunt for another class at the moment, so we’ll see how it goes (fingers crossed).
> 
> Gracie is absolutely beautiful and looks so elegant going over those jumps - you must be really proud of how far she’s come!


Thanks, let us know how it’s going! 
I am super proud of Gracie, she’s still a wild child but it’s controlled focus wildness, which is great. 
You‘ll get there, just stay the course 😀


----------

